# Opening Day!



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Well, besides something new here at P&S tomorrow is opening day in Jersey for "inside" Striper fishing.

I know everyone has their own spring hotspots along the sodbanks and many tackleshops have a first keeper of the year contest.

Bloodworms are the bait of choice and are very hard to come by this early. The only shop I that know has them is Absecon Bay Sportsman's Center outside Atlantic City. Scotts in Tuckerton isn't getting them in till Friday.

The tides really are not optimal till Sunday; a high around noon - 2:00pm is best. The thinking is . . . the high floods the shallow, dark bottomed bays, the water warms in the sun and then empties into the main bay hopefully turning the fish on for an hour or so. That's why some of the more productive hotspots are those areas where smaller waterway's enter the larger body of water.

Who's planning a try for a backbay keeper these first weeks of March?


----------



## njreloader (Jul 21, 2005)

I don't care what it is I'm just going to get out and wet some line. I was out last weekend at Sandy Hook and it was cold. I've had enough of this winter stuff but they say we are getting between 3 - 6 inches of snow tonight.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Who went out on opening day someone please give me a report I need it to help with my cabin fever


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Opening Day*

Hey The Word That Someone Brought One In From The Raritan. If This Is True Someone Confirm It. I Am Heading Out Tomorrow If It Doesn't Snow Just To Get The Feel Again. Hopefully The Beesley Point Area Is Pretty Warm Still With Its Run Off. I Am Also Going To Change To Braid This Season Leaving Mono In The Workshop. Any Good Word On Brand. Thinking Of Super Braid And Running With Hollow Core With Floro. For Leader Any Suggestions?


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

It wouldn't surprise me if one of the first fish caught in the state came from the Raritan Bay. I haven't heard of a weigh in yet though.

I am probably going to wet a line at a back bay spot on Saturday, I need to go to Brigantine for a NJ Beach Buggy Assoc. meeting that should be over about noon. Would really be a waste if I didn't give it a try (at least that's what I'm telling the bride   ).


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Any reports out there yet? I'm jonesing


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

*Nuttin!*

The Jersey boards and shop reports have been quiet, It's pretty cold up here today, only the hardiest of souls is out in this wind. The only report I've heard so far is the Raritan Bay one above and a few 20"ers out front of Brigantine.

My buds up here have been quiet too, I thought I'd be getting a phone pic by now just to rub it in.  but I guess they are staying cozy and warm.

I'm going Saturday afternoon, I'll post good or bad results.


----------

